# rubbing sound



## rwilson831 (Aug 23, 2004)

I have a 2004 GTO with 1800 miles on it. Soon after I drove it off the dealership I noticed a slight rubbing sound in the rear end when I let out the clutch from a stop. I took it to the dealership and had a technician take it for a spin. He brought it back and said it is probably just a charactaristic of the car. 
I was just wondering if anybody else has experienced this.
undefinedundefinedundefined


----------



## TORRIDONE (Sep 14, 2004)

I do not think a rubbing noise is normal, do you have auto or stick? Did you change rims or tires? is the noise only when turning, straight ahead or all the time! My fiancee's stick makes no rubbing noises but she only has 600 miles on hers. The differential on C5 vets makes a noise when turning Gm has a special lubricant that needs to be added to the gear oil maybe the GTO has a similar rear end !

In any case do not settle for less than a full explination or have it fixed, a new car should not make rubbing noises! :shutme 

Good luck
Robert


----------



## TORRIDONE (Sep 14, 2004)

oop's Stick Duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Robert


----------



## rwilson831 (Aug 23, 2004)

The sound is only when I start from a stop. I hear it about 1 out of 3 times as i let the clutch out. It is just a slight noise but enough for me to hear it. I will take it back tomorrow. It almost sounds as if a wheel is rubbing in the wheel well.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

It probably is, I hate people who says it's a charactaristic of the car. Rubbing in the rear at 1800 miles is a warrantee issue they are too lazy to address!


----------



## Formula White Hawk (Mar 3, 2005)

Mine makes the same noise! I 've read on other forums that its axle chatter. Don't know if it is a problem or a characteristic of the car.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Formula White Hawk said:


> Mine makes the same noise! I 've read on other forums that its axle chatter. Don't know if it is a problem or a characteristic of the car.


Just curious, what is "axle chatter"??? We have an M-6 and haven't had any rubbing sounds or chattering...... Does it do it at hard excelleration or just regular ol' driving? We are pretty hard on ours so I would think I should have heard something by now..... I've done a lot of "doughnuts" and drifting in our work parking lot and everything is as smooth as can be..... Maybe one of the rear springs needs to be changed.... I know that a lot of folks have a rubbing problem with the fronts at full lock to lock turning. Good luck on it.....


----------



## codebluemd (Dec 27, 2004)

look in the fornt springs and see if the red transport blocks are still in place. mine were.


----------



## GToDrum (Feb 25, 2005)

Yea i have a `05 Gto and it sometimes sounds as if a tire is rubbing against the well. Like others said, its just during normal driving, stop-go. Would like to know what it is myself. Please post if you go to dealer to have fixed.


----------



## VYSSUTE (Dec 28, 2004)

*SAme noise*

I have the same noise. It is worst when cold here in Dallas. After driving the car for a while it gets better. Even is better if the car has been sitting in the hot sun all day. But definately worst when it is cold. Sounds like it is coming from the rear end. I would say diff area. 

It happens on slow takeoff's like regular driving.

Problem is, once I get it down to the dealership, it has already warmed up enough where it is not noticable. Ahhh

Driving me mad

Please someone find out what it is.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

*?Parking Brake?*

It's probably the park brake assembly in one wheel or the other.
I wouldn't suspect the cables, just one or the other shoe assembly.
Jack up the rear of the car and turn each wheel by hand and listen.
OR, park somewhere without the park brake one night.

Just trying to help.


----------



## Jondster (Dec 28, 2004)

From a complete stop ? Sounds like a caliper is hanging up


----------



## VYSSUTE (Dec 28, 2004)

It happens every time you take off, once the car warms up it lessens to a degree. It is most prominent on slow launch. If you hard launch without spinning you never hear it. But I don't want to be driving around all the time launching hard. Ahhh..

I guess I will need to take it to the dealership one afternoon and just leave it over night, so it can cool. Then let them hear it in the morning when it first starts up.

Any other thoughts guys. To me it sounds like a small grind/chatter. Like its a loose part sohe where in the rear drivetrain that is loose.


----------



## MY05GTO (Feb 16, 2005)

VYSSUTE said:


> If you hard launch without spinning you never hear it. But I don't want to be driving around all the time launching hard. Ahhh..


That's what I do! :cool


----------



## TRC GTO (Feb 27, 2005)

VYSSUTE said:


> It happens every time you take off, once the car warms up it lessens to a degree. It is most prominent on slow launch. If you hard launch without spinning you never hear it. But I don't want to be driving around all the time launching hard. Ahhh..
> 
> I guess I will need to take it to the dealership one afternoon and just leave it over night, so it can cool. Then let them hear it in the morning when it first starts up.
> 
> Any other thoughts guys. To me it sounds like a small grind/chatter. Like its a loose part sohe where in the rear drivetrain that is loose.


SURE SOUND'S LIKE LIMITED SLIP REAR END WITH NO ADDITVE IN IT
SEE LAST POST ON MY APP MONDAY


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

Food for thought. I recently put a SLP system on my car and I noticed how close even the stock exhaust is to the drive shaft dampener. If the exhaust rubs on it, then it could create a rubbing sound that would sound just like a tire rubbing in your wheelwell.. Have your dealer check your exhaust alignment, 1 bent hanger is all that it would take...


----------



## VYSSUTE (Dec 28, 2004)

FYI . I made this past two days ago. I think it is relevant to the first post about the rubbing noise. Sure sounds like it. I had the exact same situation...

Here you go.......

After 1745 miles on my GTO finally got it back into the dealership for another couple of little things. Firstly the TSB for the MPh light that was too bright. 2ndly a trim piece was misaligned behind the right front wheel.

Anyway, the real reason I took it down to service was the grinding/rattling noise from the rear that I would get when the car was cold, and when in first gear or in reverse.

It would only happen when you initially found the friction point on the clutch, when slowly accellerating away at like 25% throttle. Any other time, say below 10% throttle or about 40% it would not happen. So all in all the grinding would occur everytime I drove the car normally.

When I had taken the car in the past to the dealership, by the time I drove down there, the exhaust had obviously got hot and I could not reproduce the noise.

So I left it there overnight, the service (techs) drove it this morning and heard the stupid noise that had been pissing me off no end.
They isolated it and found it was the exhuast heat shield was rattling against a misaligned exhaust system.

Sorry for the long post, but maybe someone will find it useful.

Lastly, I am happy as a pig in proverbial (sh***) to get rid of that noise.

I love my Monaro... but it need the Australian spec wheels.....Ahhh


----------



## daver (Mar 22, 2005)

1BadGoat said:


> Food for thought. I recently put a SLP system on my car and I noticed how close even the stock exhaust is to the drive shaft dampener. If the exhaust rubs on it, then it could create a rubbing sound that would sound just like a tire rubbing in your wheelwell.. Have your dealer check your exhaust alignment, 1 bent hanger is all that it would take...


Exactly right. My 2005 has rubber all over the pipe where the rubber D/S coupler is hitting the pipe. I have gotten the cacophany of thumping and banging down to a mere annoyance by replacing the OEM elastic hangers with some much stiffer aftermarket hangers from the local discount auto parts store. They fit the pins far better than the OEM hangers did and they located the tail pipes with perfect concentricity in the rear fascia.

The coupler used to get into the pipe and throw it up into the floor pan whenever it got a good bite on it. After putting the stiffer hangers on it, the pipe stopped hitting the floor, and it doesn't bang into the floor when I hit a bump anymore, but the pipe and the coupler are still dating, apparently. I put a pry bar on the right pipe and got maybe 1/8" out of that, but the pipe will need a heat wrench applied to get the 1/2" it will take to keep the pipe and the coupler apart.

Is it just me, or does it look to anyone else like they hired someone whose only tool is a 48-oz hammer to fabricate the exhaust? It looks like they took my right pipe down to less than 1.5" by hammering in reliefs for the coupler and the control arm hanger rather than routing or shaping the pipe correctly. 

I also have some sort of coupler in the right pipe behind the catcon and ahead of the crossover/resonator/whatever-it-is. It looks like it's made of cast steel and weighs about ten pounds. It looks like something you'd use to couple sewer pipes together. Anyone else have that 'feature'? I think is is causing my right pipe to oscillate, which gets it and the coupler together. Think of a stout rubber band with a lug nut tied in the middle and held taughtly at each end. Now shake it. That is what it is doing to that pipe. It looks like they screwed up a bend and instead of welding up the mistake they put this monster adapter on the pipe.

The workmanship on my exhaust system is so crappy that if Paul Sr. saw Mikey putting it on a bike he'd punch him right in the mouth.


----------



## GToDrum (Feb 25, 2005)

Got an appointment on Monday to leave it there for the day so they can figure out whats wrong with mine...I will post once and if they find/fix it.


----------



## rwilson831 (Aug 23, 2004)

I am going to the dealership tomorrow. I hope that it is the exhaust because it is driving me nuts. I love this car but have really become frustrated with this problem. I live in Las Vegas and have already been to two different dealerships. I must come off as really timid when I mention my problem to the service dept. because they sure as hell don't seem to want to look or make any kind of effort to help me out. 
Do you think that since this car is from Australia that maybe it intimidates the mechanics at the service dept?


----------



## rwilson831 (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GToDrum (Feb 25, 2005)

*Found Out!*

Well i had my `05 goat left overnight, my sound sounded as if a tire was rubbing in the well from the rear end. I only have 500 miles on my goat. 

But anyway, they fixed the problem, they told me that first of all They found that one of the Rotors was not drilled correctly or not aligned/in place etc.  So they fixed that up for me. And secondly they said they found some rust  in there, so they got rid of that.. Finally i can live with out the annoying rubbing sound. It was All under warranty obviousely. I would definetly go to the dealer if you hear anything with any brand new car. Good Luck. :cheers 

arty:


----------



## GToDrum (Feb 25, 2005)

Well actually they lied. The damn noise seems to be worse, it is squeaking like a Fu**ing mouse for some damn reason, i really dont know what the hell to do now. Guess i'll try a different autoshop.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

GToDrum said:


> Well actually they lied. The damn noise seems to be worse, it is squeaking like a Fu**ing mouse for some damn reason, i really dont know what the hell to do now. Guess i'll try a different autoshop.


While testing for noise in an abandoned parking lot, *lightly* engage the parking brake while moving to see if your mouse squeak goes away? There's a good chance the park brake shoes are not centered. You do use the park brake occasionally, don't you? :confused

Also, these cars did sit and rust on a boat for quite some time before rusting in a railyard, perhaps it just needs a couple strong firm applications of the road brakes from freeway speeds? :confused

BTW, my Goat eats rice;therefore, would a Goat eat mice (_a Fu**ing mouse_)?


----------



## GToDrum (Feb 25, 2005)

I'll try the parking brake thing, yes i use the e-brake everytime im parked obviously. I have been on the freewy a lot and braked soft as well as pretty hard stops so i dont think it is really that. I'm also gonna take it into my autoshop class and lift it and spin the wheels see if i can locate it myself, since the Gm dealer doesn't seem to be hearing anything...

And now that i think of it a little more, the sound is usually when i first get going and at slow (0-25) speeds, which is right when i take off the ebrake , so makes a little sense, ill have to try.


----------



## GToDrum (Feb 25, 2005)

Nope, wasn't the parking brake, i tried it and didn't do a thing, also tried braking at high speed, didn't do anything...


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I hate referring people to The Other Site, but...

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21865

And 

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22511

Apparently, it's a known issue with many....


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Interesting point, Groucho. Could definitely be the problem.

I'm running 2454018's on mine -- and there isn't a dime's worth of room between the edge of the tire and front strut. Never checked out back. 

The clearance here is so thin that if my tires had soft sidewalls or a squared off shoulder -- it would be rubbing for sure. Bottom line? If you're hearing a rubbing sound -- break out the air gun and yank the tires of the car and look for signs of damage. If there is some -- better pick up a set of cheap spacers before your tires go piffffft.

BTW, in the 2004 Pontiac GTO brochure, the one with the silver cover -- there's a line drawing of the suspension. The tires in the drawing were Goodyears! Guess BFG came along with a better OEM price later on -- or the illustrator screwed up...


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I have Dunlop SP Sport FM901 245/40ZR18s, but have no rubbing issues (and I've had my wheels completely off as well)...it must also be a function of wheel offset...my fenders are rolled and there is a generous offset in my Momos.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

GToDrum said:


> Well actually they lied. The damn noise seems to be worse, it is squeaking like a Fu**ing mouse for some damn reason, i really dont know what the hell to do now. Guess i'll try a different autoshop.


I know this is an old thread, but has anyone found the answer to this problem? I have the exact same issue and I thought it was the right rear brake. I've had the wheel off and looked around everywhere and I don't see any rubbing marks. I've even had the front wheels off, but I haven't had any strut rub since I put on the 18"s and got an alignment, so the strut rub has been gone for almost 10k miles.


----------

